# [SOLVED] Touchpad not working, acer aspire 5332, windows 7, how do you fix it?



## ThumperTM (Oct 22, 2011)

MY Touchpad not working, i have acer aspire 5332, windows 7. how do you fix it? It was working fine before. 

Home someone can help me :$

Regards


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: ouchpad not working, acer aspire 5332, windows 7, how do you fix it?*

Check device manager to make sure you have no yellow symbols next to your devices.Have you tried a system restore?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: ouchpad not working, acer aspire 5332, windows 7, how do you fix it?*

Make sure the touchpad is not disabled.

If the touchpad is enabled perform the following steps:
-Unplug the power and remove the battery
-Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds
-Install the battery and test the touchpad


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: ouchpad not working, acer aspire 5332, windows 7, how do you fix it?*

does it work at all? like the right and left click. their is a button left of the power button to turn on and off the touchpad.


----------



## ThumperTM (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: touchpad not working, acer aspire 5332, windows 7, how do you fix it?*



brobarapas said:


> Check device manager to make sure you have no yellow symbols next to your devices.Have you tried a system restore?


Nope, all my devices are ok... :S 

its kinda strange because touchpad was working good...


==============================





makinu1der2 said:


> Make sure the touchpad is not disabled.
> 
> If the touchpad is enabled perform the following steps:
> -Unplug the power and remove the battery
> ...



How can i know if touchpad is disabled or enabled?



> -Unplug the power and remove the battery


What do you mean "remove battery" and "Install the battery"?





oscer1 said:


> does it work at all? like the right and left click. their is a button left of the power button to turn on and off the touchpad.


NO. Touchpad,right & left click is not working too :S

Thanks very much for helpray:


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Touchpad not working, acer aspire 5332, windows 7, how do you fix it?*

Did you try system restore?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Touchpad not working, acer aspire 5332, windows 7, how do you fix it?*

Try this:

Next to the on/off power button is well there is two buttons either side of the on/off power button the button on the left side is to unlock/lock your touchpad.


----------



## ThumperTM (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Touchpad not working, acer aspire 5332, windows 7, how do you fix it?*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Try this:
> 
> Next to the on/off power button is well there is two buttons either side of the on/off power button the button on the left side is to unlock/lock your touchpad.


Can you make screen where its please? :sigh:

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Touchpad not working, acer aspire 5332, windows 7, how do you fix it?*

If this is what your laptop looks like then they should be right there.


----------



## ThumperTM (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Touchpad not working, acer aspire 5332, windows 7, how do you fix it?*

OH am so noob lol

works now

thanks mate very much:grin:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Touchpad not working, acer aspire 5332, windows 7, how do you fix it?*

Yup! Glad I can help!

Please mark this topic as [SOLVED] with the thread tools at the top of the page!


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Touchpad not working, acer aspire 5332, windows 7, how do you fix it?*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Yup! Glad I can help!
> 
> Please mark this topic as [SOLVED] with the thread tools at the top of the page!


Nice post.....


----------



## ThumperTM (Oct 22, 2011)

Done.


----------

